# Cannon 4/2



## Bumpsis (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm planning a day trip tomorrow to Cannon. I expect to arrive at about 10:30 AM. If anyone doesn't mind mid morning start, we could take advantage of the Cannon two-fer.
I'd be happy to take a few runs with any AZers who may want some company.


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't they let you do one for half? I think so not positive though. Ticket folks are nice


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> Don't they let you do one for half? I think so not positive though. Ticket folks are nice


Cannon does not.


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 2, 2015)

How was it? I'm there tomorrow


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice ! Temps came up into the 40s after lunch and sun .... Doesn't get any better. Skied from opening to closing ....  Not a bad day at all. 
Skied with Bumpsis in the afternoon, upper mountain trails were holding up well. Some minor bare spots on upper Cannon and Vista....easily avoidable.  
Front five didn't warn up as much as it wasn't in the direct sunlight by the time the sun made its appearance !!
Nice to get some sunshine and soft trails .... Even if it was only a few hours 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 3, 2015)

Wife was up there today and said it was nice as well.  Hard Scrabble showed thin spots as well based on the pics she showed me.  Likewise all easy to ski around.

As we all know, once the dirt starts to show - snow melts fast around it.


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome day today very nice to get out on a nice day


----------

